# Militec 1



## zucchini (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi,
I am new here, and I haven´t seen anything about Militec 1.
Does anyone use it?
Thanks
Sydney


----------



## CA Solt (Feb 23, 2003)

*Militec-1*

going to get this and try it out.


----------

